# 93 Power Window Problems



## 93-Altima (Jan 21, 2005)

Would anyone know where I can find power window replays for a 93 Altima ? The ones that mount in the door.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The 93 (and 94) did not have a relay for power, they used a circuit breaker in the constant power side with the power from fusible link G which is under the hood. The circuit breaker is located behind the fuse panel and is a round black can with another side by side.

Troy


----------



## 93-Altima (Jan 21, 2005)

Troy,

Thanks for the reply. I might not have identified the part correctly, but this is the information I got from the part.....( Amp Assy, P/WDW, 254240E00 ). It' s by Niles of Japan. This part mounts is each door to control the windows. I have searched the internet, but have not been able to find.

Boudreaux


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

That is the power window amplifier and I thought the driver's side front window used power directly from the main switch but I'll get out my 93 wiring diagram to check...

Troy


----------



## 93-Altima (Jan 21, 2005)

Would you happen to know a site where I can find this part. Both my rear doors have shorted and now the window goes down, bu not up. So I have them disconnected for now.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The master switch sends a data signal to the door power amplifier but each door switch goes into their respective power amp. If you can roll the window from the door switches in back then the power amp is not the problem.

Troy


----------



## 93-Altima (Jan 21, 2005)

I have traced it down to the power amp. Also removed one from the front door to test. I just can't seem to find this part on the web. I was hoping someone might know where I can find it.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Try humoring me by replacing the no. 1 circuit breaker under the fuse panel. This is why I think it is failing because when it is under a big load like when rolling up the window it trips and then resets itself after a short time. The load is rather small when rolling it down. Since you replaced the main switch and the driver's side front window is directly from the main switch and has no power amp. Then since your back windows are having the same problem but do have a power amp for each one of them which power is routed directly from the breaker to the main switch and each one of the power amps. The circuit breaker is the only common link with a good main switch. The power amp is going to be a dealer item if you want to still get one.

Troy


----------

